# Lee Colortran Prestige 2000



## lightguy21 (Dec 8, 2004)

I was just given a Lee Colortran Prestige 2000 and I am looking for any info on it. I cant seem to find any on the net. Can someone help me????


THanks,

Greg


----------



## bdesmond (Dec 8, 2004)

This?

http://www.colortran.com/catalog/ca2000.html


----------



## lightguy21 (Dec 9, 2004)

no but thank you


----------



## digitaltec (Dec 9, 2004)

Lee Colortran Prestige 2000 console which is microprocessor-based, memory control system. 

System features:

Proportioned control of channel levels 
Soft function keys 
Manual override of fade times 
24 overlapping Submasters and 12 Submaster Bump Buttons 
Effects package 
Direct dimmer control 
Dimmer profile 
Channel check 
3.5 inch micro-floppy disk storage of all show data 
Color monitor 
Hand-held remote to activate control of all functions at a location (on stage) away from console 
Magic Sheet / Designer's remote which gives control of the system in a digitizer pad.


----------



## Esoteric (Jan 6, 2009)

Does this mean the Prestige uses VGA monitors?

Mike


----------



## theatretechguy (Jan 7, 2009)

I used one (with the Magic Sheet) back in my college days. Looking back, I have to laugh at their choice of equipment for their new theatres (this was back in 1992-1996). At the time it was "cutting edge", I suppose. It's a decent board, but I don't think it natively suports DMX 512 (Colortran had its own protocol which predates DMX 512 standards). Perhaps you can get a converter (pricey, costs more than the board is worth) thru Doug Fleenor.


----------



## Esoteric (Jan 7, 2009)

I didn't buy it, but the 3000 is native DMX (two universes).

Mike


----------



## derekleffew (Jan 7, 2009)

_Siegfried & Roy at the Mirage_ opened in Las Vegas in 1989 with a Colortran Prestige 3000. It was one of, I think, six lighting consoles controlling over 3,000 conventionals, plus VariLites, scrollers, DLCs/PAR battens, projection, laser, atmospherics, etc. Subsequently, the Prestige was replaced with a Colortran Gold Medallion, and finally an ETC Obsession II. 

Prestiges were all the rage in Chicago in the late 1980s. My only hesitation with using one today would be finding the appropriate monochrome monitor. (Well, that and lack of factory support.)


----------



## Esoteric (Jan 8, 2009)

Yeah, monochome monitors are as hard to find as $2 hookers without STDs. Oh, I loved the Obsession II. I remember when we got ours at the PAC.

Mike


----------



## cdub260 (Jan 8, 2009)

Esoteric said:


> Yeah, monochome monitors are as hard to find as $2 hookers without STDs.



I have one!

Um, monochrome monitor that is.


----------



## church (Jan 8, 2009)

I have the Prestige 4000 it is principally software upgrades from the 2000. It supports DMX up to 400 dimmers/ The monitor is a Hercules type i.e. monochrome but the pin out and pin function is more important because the scan rates on monochrome monitors vary depending on the type but more than one type will work. 

I have the manual for this console send me an email and I can send you a pdf


----------



## derekleffew (Jan 8, 2009)

church said:


> I have the Prestige 4000 ...


I never knew Colortran made a Prestige 4000; I'd be interested in that .pdf as well. Perhaps you could put it on an external site and post the link here?


----------



## church (Jan 8, 2009)

I had a typing error there I meant to say, "mine is a 2000 using version 4.1 of the software"

The version of the software fixes machine code bugs and for anyone that is interested is installed by programming the machine code onto PROM chips and replacing the existing PROM chips on the boards. Version 4.1 was the last version available and has proven reliable.

One thing to note with the earlier versions of this console is it will only work with the HD 3.5 inch disks you can recognise these as they only have one small square hole in the corner instead of the two found on HD DD disks. The disks only hold 722 kBytes intsead of 1.44 Mbyte. A modern disk reader can often be configured to read both type of diskettes but an old disk reader cannot read or write to a 1.44byte disk. The magnetisation field in the head is diffrent so formatting the disk does not solve this problem.


----------

